# burial outright



## lionhigh

Hello,
I'm looking for a signification of the fallowing.
The church did not maliciously refuse her burial outright.
"L'église a été malicieuse en ne pas refusant catégoriquement son enterrement."
Is this correct ? Thanks for helping.


----------



## Gardefeu

Maliciously = avec une mauvaise intention
_Ce n'est pas avec une mauvaise intention que l'église a refusé de but en blanc son enterrement._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"Ce n'est pas avec..." = "C'est sans..." Non ?


----------



## Gardefeu

Oui, Karine, tu as comme presque toujours raison, et je reconnais avec plaisir ton bon sens, mais c'est ce que dit la phrase anglaise.. ne soyons pas plus royaliste que le prince consort!


----------



## Nicomon

Est-ce qu'il aurait été français d'écrire...

_"L__’église n’a pas refusé catégoriquement son enterrement par pure malveillance." _(Je pose sérieusement la question). Merci.


----------



## Cath.S.

> The church did not maliciously refuse her burial outright.


 
Cette phrase n'est pas très claire pour moi. 
En fait j'hésite entre deux interprétations :

1. L'église a refusé catégoriquement son inhumation (plutôt qu'enterrement, qui est plutôt l'affaire des pompes funèbres) mais ce n'était pas par malveillance.

2. L'église, n'étant pas malveillante, n'a pas refusé son inhumation.

 

Natives? 
Non-natives?
ETs?
What do you all reckon?


----------



## lionhigh

_"L__’église n’a pas refusé catégoriquement son enterrement par pure malveillance."

C'est un peu lourd comme phrase mais je pense que c'est correct. Ca passerait bien dans un texte de loi 

Merci aux autres pour l'aide qui a été très instructive

ps: j'ai pu constater que le "sont" à été corrigé ;-)
_


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il aurait été français d'écrire...
> 
> _"L__’église n’a pas refusé catégoriquement son enterrement par pure malveillance." _(Je pose sérieusement la question). Merci.


Je ne veux pas te contrarier, Nicomon, mais je trouve cette phrase aussi ambigüe que l'original - mais peut-être suis-je la seule.

Une interprétation possible :

L'église, étant malveillante, a accepté...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> L'église, étant malveillante, a accepté...


Alors là, je ne suis plus... Faut m'expliquer. 
Lost! (season 3)

Edit : bienveillante ?


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Alors là, je ne suis plus... Faut m'expliquer.
> Lost! (season 3)
> 
> Edit : bienveillante ?


Pardon, je voulais dire une interprétation possible *de la traduction proposée par Nicomon* et non de la phrase d'origine*.  *


----------



## JamesM

I would not interpret the English sentence to mean that the church _was_ malicious. (Just as a side note: "outright" does not modify "burial" - it modifies "refuse".) 

It would help to have more context. Without any context, it reads to me that the church did not respond in a malicious way by refusing absolutely her request to be buried by the church. That's wordy, but I hope it communicates the sense I get from the sentence.

As I said, depending on the surrounding sentences, it could point to maliciousness. or to some condition or conditions which were not malicious that the church imposed in order to grant her burial.

(edit)

After re-reading, I can see where it could be seen another way. I would expect the author to put it this way, though, if the idea was that the burial was refused, but not maliciously:

"The church was not spurred by malice in refusing her burial outright; it was constrained by blah-blah-blah to refuse her burial based on blah-blah-blah..."

It is an awkward sentence, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Pardon, je voulais dire une interprétation possible *de la traduction proposée par Nicomon* et non de la phrase d'origine*.  *


Ouf ! Merci, je commençais à voir tourner le plafond... Désolée.


----------



## jann

humble opinion of another "native"... 

As you all say, the original is quite ambiguous.  So ambiguous, in fact, that we don't know for sure whether or not she was burried (as per James M's careful restatement)!!! 

Summary:
  it would have been malicious for the church to categorically deny burial. the church did not _categorically_ refuse.... [this much we know for sure from the sentence.  what we don't know is how the story ended...]
1. ...and so she was burried. 
OR
2. ...but instead, the church found some excuse for refusing (i.e. the church found a way to soften the blow, a indirect refusal "kinder" than outright refusal.)  and so in the end, she was NOT burried.​
If we knew what happened in the end, then we could figure out which version was correct....


----------



## Lascaux

Jann,
Je crois que vous avez raison.  Mais il y'a une troisieme possibilite':
The church did not maliciously refuse, but they did refuse (due to some rule for example.)


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas te contrarier, Nicomon, mais je trouve cette phrase aussi ambigüe que l'original - mais peut-être suis-je la seule.
> 
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord egueule (et lionhigh)... j'ai constaté l'ambiguité et la lourdeur après relecture
> 
> J'interprète la phrase comme James M. (1ère version), mais je ne sais pas (de toute évidence) comment la "tourner".
> 
> Mot à mot...
> _L'église n'a pas malicieusement refusé catégoriquement son inhumation. _
> 
> Je voulais remplacer malicieusement (qui n'est pas le bon mot) par *malveillance* mais je le mets où???


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voilà comment une non native lisait cette phrase :
_The church did not*,* maliciously*,* refuse her burial outright._
Je la lisais donc "à la française" (?) en y ajoutant mentalement des virgules... 
Ce qui me donnait :
L'église, avec malice (pas folle ?), n'a pas catégoriquement refusé son inhumation.
Sous-entendu, elle est fine mouche, l'église, elle ne joue pas franc jeu, elle ménage la chèvre et le chou... etc
C'est pourquoi le post #8 d'egueule m'a intriguée, car le début était ce que je lisais aussi. Voilà .
Maintenant, j'ai bien compris que j'étais à côté de la plaque.

Edit : ça a posté pendant que je tapais ça ! Je ne sais plus maintenant, lost again...


----------



## JamesM

Lionhigh -- is it possible to give us the surrounding sentences so that we can see the sentence in context?


----------



## jann

Lascaux said:
			
		

> Jann, Je crois que vous avez raison.  Mais il y'a une troisieme possibilite':
> The church did not maliciously refuse, but they did refuse (due to some rule for example.)





			
				jann said:
			
		

> 2. ...but instead, the church found some excuse for refusing (i.e. the church found a way to soften the blow, a indirect refusal "kinder" than outright refusal.) and so in the end, she was NOT burried.



en fait, Lascaux, je crois que nous avons cité la même possibilité... à ce que je comprends, ma 2ème est bien la même que votre 3ème.  et tant mieux... 

KaRiNe, merci pour ce dernier post.  effectivement ca nous donnerait une interprétation que je n'avais pas vue... mais il faut dire, très peu probable, car les virgules seraient absolument imperatives en anglais et la phrase serait tout de même très maladroite ! 

_The church did not, maliciously, refuse her burial outright_
ce qui n'est vraiment pas bien.  on écrirait plutôt
_Maliciously, the church did not refuse her burial outright
The church, maliciously, did not refuse her burial outright_
par lequel on comprendrait :
_acting with malice, the church did not outright refuse to bury her_.​
pourtant, on ne saurait toujours pas si elle avait été inhumée.  et j'avoue, j'ai du mal à imaginer une situation où le refus catégorique soit préférable (moins cruel) pour la famille au refus indirect ou à l'acceptance.... sauf peut-être comme l'a dit James M, dans le cas des conditions insupportables imposées par l'église avant de l'inhumation.  

un peu plus de contexte serait vraiment bien


----------



## JamesM

Yes, with a little more context it might turn out something like:

_The church did not maliciously refuse her burial outright.  Instead, the burial was carried out at night, quietly, with only the family in attendance, in order to avoid the obvious controversy that would arise from a public burial of such a notorious person in hallowed ground._

We don't know who "she" is or why there would be any issue about her burial.  Without more context it is very difficult to determine the circumstances surrounding this statement.


----------



## lionhigh

Sorry for being late 

The story cames from 18th century. Talking about the Chevalier d'Eon.

The church did not maliciously refuse her burial outright.
It is because Lia's body has lost the means to return to dust, and her soul still wanders the earth.

Cheers


----------



## JamesM

Any chance you could supply a few lines before the "maliciously" sentence as well?  This is clearing it up nicely.  Thanks for the context.


----------



## Cath.S.

lionhigh said:
			
		

> Sorry for being late
> 
> The story cames from 18th century. Talking about the Chevalier d'Eon.
> 
> The church did not maliciously refuse her burial outright.
> It is because Lia's body has lost the means to return to dust, and her soul still wanders the earth.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, but who is Lia ?


----------



## Gardefeu

> Sorry, but who is Lia ?



La chevalière d'Eon, sans doute?


----------



## Cath.S.

Il ou elle s'appelait *Charles-Geneviève-Louis-Auguste-André-Thimothée*.
.


----------



## Gardefeu

Oui, mais....


----------



## Cath.S.

Aha, tout s'explique. C'est bien l'idée qui m'était venue, mais ma recherche n'avait pas retourné de résultats. Tu dois être dans les petits papiers pixels de Google.


----------



## Gardefeu

Pff... j'ai juste tapé _Lia d'Eon_, pour voir...


----------



## Cath.S.

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> Pff... j'ai juste tapé _Lia d'Eon_, pour voir...


J'avais cherché "chevalier d'Éon" + "Lia".


----------



## JamesM

So, from what looked like an animé website I found the following quotation:

"Lia's body is kept inside the crypt under Notre Dame all the time without any signs of decay."

This ties in with the line supplied by Lionhigh:

"It is because Lia's body has lost the means to return to dust, and her 
soul still wanders the earth."

From the animé plot outline, it looks as if Lia's spirit inhabits the body of her brother at some point.

From all this, I would guess that the original line in question is saying that the church did not refuse her a church burial, but instead, kept her body in a crypt under Notre Dame since it was miraculously preserved and free of decay and her spirit was not with her body, since it was inhabiting her brother's body.  In other words, she could not "rest in peace" because her body could not decay and her spirit was still walking the earth.

It's all very complicated.  A LOT more context would have helped a great deal.


----------



## Cath.S.

À la lumière de ces explications, je suggère :

_L'Église n'a pas opposé à la demande d'inhumation une brutale fin de non-recevoir._


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
My try : "C'est sans nulle/aucune malice que l'Eglise a immédiatement refusé son enterrement"


----------



## Nicomon

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> My try : "C'est sans nulle/aucune malice que l'Eglise a immédiatement refusé son enterrement"


 
* Les amis, attention aux faux amis  *


*malicious**: méchant, malveillant, mauvais *
*(malicieux = mischievous, malice = mischief)*


Mon dernier essai...peut-être un peu moins "sybillin" (ce mot n'est pas dans mon vocabulaire quotidien)  que le premier 

L'église n'a pas méchamment refusé catégoriquement son inhumation (sauf que... les 2 "ment" m'énervent !!)
OU
C'est sans méchanceté /malveillance que l'église a immédiatement/catégoriquement refusé sa sépulture.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Juste une petite remarque : Lorsqu'on dit de quelqu'un qu'_il a fait quelque chose sans malice_ ou que _c'est un individu sans malice_, ou _ne voyez aucune malice dans ce qu'il a dit ou fait_, c'est dans l'ancien sens du mot (http://portail.atilf.fr/cgi-bin/dico1look.pl?strippedhw=malice&headword=&docyear=ALL&dicoid=ALL&articletype=1), c'est à dire sans mauvaise intention, sans méchanceté.

Et n'oublions pas que, dans les contes de fées, le nom "Malicia" ne veut pas dire "Malicieuse", mais "Maléfique", alors que le prénom "Malicia" actuel veut bien dire "Malicieuse"


----------

